# Cravings



## Laurant (Jul 4, 2008)

*Cravings*​
Pizza2224.44%Chinese1921.11%Indian1415.56%Kebab44.44%Burger (ie Mc D)88.89%Other2325.56%


----------



## Laurant (Jul 4, 2008)

I was at the gym this morning, in the middle of a heavy set of dumbbell bench press, veins coming out of my head, and this guy walks up to me and says!

'hi me and my mate were just wondering something'!

I finish my last rep and sit up and say 'yeah'! thinking he goin to ask a stupid question about how i train or sumit but NOP!

He smiles and asks 'we were just wondering what ur favourite junk food is?'

'What!!!' i reply with a little to much of a angry look on my face!

'sorry!' he says sheepishly and then turns to his mate for support, 'its just we have a craving for fish and chips' he adds with a nervous laugh.

I look at him and then his mate, trying hard to supress the beast thats raging inside me, and then start to laugh. What the fcuk i think, it was my last set after all, so i take my gloves of and give it a little thought!

'Donner kebab,' i reply.. 'jesus yes,' i add with more enthuasim, 'greasy donner kebab, with garlic and chilli sauce all over it!'

I am sitting in the house now with the wife going 'No!' So no donner kebab for me lol...


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

pizza with every thing on it,some potatoe wedges & garlic bread  HAPPY DAYS


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i crave sweet stuff and lots of it!!!! , i never eat pizza or kebabs etc, just dont like em much... fish and chips tho, mmmmmmmm


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Family size margerita pizza.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Shish and donner mix in a larg keema nan with loads of the hotest chilli sauce, lemon juice and garlic mayo on it.

Sh1t thats made me feel hungry :cursing:


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Peperonni, cajun chicken, pineapple, sweetcorn and chilli pizza for me,


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

generally carbs lol at night or when im tired i sit back and crave breads and noodles etc.. its horrible so two cigs later and 5 glasses of water, it generally goes but leads to bed wetting lol im joking


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Since i been dieting, i have been regularly craving indian food!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

All of them :cursing:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

anything on that list plus anything in asda ha.

When im out and about during the week if i see anything i want i buy it and leave it in my car till sat. think i have 3 different things in their this week, cnt wait.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Dominos Full house, BBQ sizzler and Extravaganza with some chicken strippers


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep, I know what you mean! I really fancy a rack of baby back ribs with bbq sauce and skin on fries with hotwings celery and blue cheese dip.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I voted other - I dont know if it is a UK wide thing or what, but up here we have a thing from the kebab shops called a "munch box".

Typically costs a fiver, it is a 12" pizza box stuffed to the gunnels with vegetable, mushroom and chicken pakora, tandoori chicken thighs, onion rings, potato fritters, donner meat, chips and finished off with a nice big layer of cheese.

Absolutely outstanding for a cheat IMO, NOTHING kicks your metabolism in the backside as much as one of these on a weekend... I can rarely finish the bloody thing - but for just a fiver who cares, you cant get more decent tasting calories for 5 of our finest quid-sterling!!!!

Oh and 2 tubs of chilli sauce too, absolutely lush 

Mouth watering like feck now :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I have no idea how anyone could class a kebab as a treat, rank:no:

Hot Chocolate Fudge cake and Ice Cream is the bizzo:drool:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I have no idea how anyone could class a kebab as a treat, rank:no:


I can totally see why someone would think that, but when I have my refeeds on my diets (they are legendary, taught weeman everything he knows) I just want maximum calorific intensity over that period of time - body cant cope, cant store it as fat so soon... metabolism takes off like a rocket in an attempt to cope... then you cut it out from underneath lol, the fat melts off before my eyes.

Different strokes for different folks but for me and my methods its not so much about having a treat, its about function even when cheating...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Wish I could vote for multiples, love my pizza - I make the best.

My mouth really is dripping lol, what a fat greedy eejit I am :lol:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> Since i been dieting, i have been regularly craving indian food!


ditto, hot curry, bajee's, naan bread :thumb: :thumb :

thats a couple cheat meals in one though I think.....lol


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Kebabs are like women, you only want one when your drunk.


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

chicken tikka samber (fahl hot) with garlic nan oh and chicken pakoras to start and also poppadoms with all the chutneys.

I missed brekky today, slept in and Ive just had Mc D's (feel well guilty now). Off day today so gonna do an extra 20 mins cardio tomorrow morning.


----------



## Andypandy999 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mine was Other,,, as my huge craving is chocolate cake......damn those little tasty bits of darkness in all thier glory sitting in my bowl swimming in custard....argggggggggg stop it the chocolate pixies are talking to me.....


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Every Sat its either 14inch Pizza and Cheese cake or 8 piece KFC and a dirty dessert...does the body and mind good me thinks after being strict all week.


----------



## judge-dred (Feb 11, 2009)

i used to love donna kebabs untill i found out its not even classed as a meat.i watched a program about ****e found.they pressure wash the skins of the animal and stuff like that goes into it YAK


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I just actually crave normal decent food!!

Like a nice meal at home or out with a glass of wine, not junk, not chocolate, not anything really that bad hence why most of my cheat meals have been nandos or burger wisconsin or a decent meal that i cook at home!!

Just something yummy with heaps of flavor


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

kentucky fried chicken........family bucket all for me!!! :thumb:

afterall chickens good!!! :tongue:


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

my cheat meal on saturday was

piece of prawn toast

chicken in orange sauce, half fried rice, half chips

some ben and jerrys ice cream

slice of white iced sanwich cake

I was so stuffed after it too


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Pizza, with lots of meat on it.

I regularly dream of pizza when dieting, no joke, had 2 last week, dreams, not pizza's.


----------



## Houston (Nov 6, 2008)

chinese, i drive past the bastard place at work and it smells gorgeous, doesnt help when people get on my bus with trays of food, fuk, now youve started me off, gonna be thinkin bout chinese rest of the day now!


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

I suffer from Chocolate and Biscuit cravings. When it beats me i find myself Homer Simpsoning my way through packets at a time. Il beat it one day!!


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

chips n cheese with lots of vineger!


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

KEBAB! I'm now drooling like a monster, thanks guys 

Also, bitterly cruel of you to put this in the 'losing weight' section!


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

large pepperoni pizza from dominos with 4 garlic dips :thumbup1:


----------



## lew_west (Feb 14, 2009)

gotta be chicken kebab with garlic mayo and chilli sauce. Or sweet and sour chicken with egg fried rice, prawn toast and prawn crackers. Or chips, cheese and curry sauce. God i think i could go on forever.:laugh:


----------



## Big'un (Oct 26, 2008)

my craving has gota be chocloate


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm craving friggin sex...Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....and pretty much any food that is in site!!!!


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

balls, so shouldnt have read this....getting dizzy already...i need food


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Depends on my mood, often like grease or sugar...or both 

Sweet and sour chicken balls, ribs, crispy seaweed and banana fritters....

Thin crust pizza with extra pepperoni and chilliis...

Doner kebab, extra chilli sauce

3 pieces KFC, chips and gravy

Fried battered fish and mushy peas

Krispy Kreme doughnuts - maple iced, original, spiced and the ones with white gunk in them

Warm chocolate fudge cake

Fried crispy bacon sandwiches - on crusty white bread, with loads of brown sauce.....

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Pizza hut Ham and Pineapple pizza on italian pan. Then Choc chip dough pudding with ice cream  so tasty! mmmmmmm


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Cravings, now that's a funny one....

I dont know if anyone else gets this but for me it's not a particular meal every week, i generally crave something i have seen somebody else eating that week.

eg, someone open's some choc digestives at work and that's it, all week i am thinking 'roll on sunday, chocky digestives here i come'

or

Adverts, M&S adverts are a b1tch to sit through, another craving i had was for cheese on toast after the 'you see it you want it' advert (catherdral cheese i think)


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

i always get craving for sugary drinks tbh i used o be addicted when littler


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

a full greasy fried english brekfast is whats always on my mind.....


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

funnily enough 7 weeks into my diet i ahve no cravings at all hmm strange- diong my 5th show now so i spose the old bodys used to it


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

chocolate / sweets more than anything else

really struggle to keep clean when i know i have some revels or pick and mix in my fridge...

the mind games are wierd...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

i crave things i know i cant have which is a bit weird but i like ot have things that i am not supposed to but if i cant have something i always want it more.........

Weird hey


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

currywhuzrt think thats how ya spell it lol


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

morrisons jam doughnuts there like smack dont try em or ull get hooked


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

kfc ooh could eat a whole family feast right now


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

CAKE!!!!!!!!!!! Any kind...all kinds....every kind!!!!!!!!! All home made thoug so is that classed as junk?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

pork pies


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Does anyone else find they crave strong flavours when dieting? I craved lemon sorbet and Indian food. Strangest of all was wanting mushy peas with mint sauce on them, and Yes, I did find some in Greece where I live.


YEEEESSS GG - I love ginger, but I hated it before because of that fiery kick - love it in biscuits, drinks, boris becker.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

> my craving has gota be chocloate


DITTO !! Man alive l could clear out a sweet shop on a good day ! On a bad one probably the Kit Kat factory !


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Apple crumble and custard! massive portion... and a beer! The sweet, sticky, thick crumble and nice hot apples... loads and loads of hot custard! Its not food, its porn...

Im in serious need of a cheat meal.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> CAKE!!!!!!!!!!! Any kind...all kinds....every kind!!!!!!!!! All home made thoug so is that classed as junk?


I'm with you Tan....CAKE!! and lots of it and yup all homemade :bounce: :bounce:

unfortunately it is classed as junk...but homemade junk


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Fish n chips mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> DITTO !! Man alive l could clear out a sweet shop on a good day ! On a bad one probably the Kit Kat factory !


Me too.....luv chocolate, ice cream, cakes

never eat curries or kebabs...fast food

but sweet stuff yum!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

I crave grilled skinned boneless tasteless chicken breasts, that when eaten cold are dry hard and chewey hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chicken breast hhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Macaroni cheese and chips, go on let me id have achicken breast with it.

Pleeeeeeease


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

DRED said:


> pizza with every thing on it,some potatoe wedges & garlic bread  HAPPY DAYS


yes yes oh yay! :beer:


----------

